# 2014 Riff Wrath Jam. Part II



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm posting this on behalf of Riff Wrath (his computer's down).
These jams are great get together's for letting your inner rock star 
out for a bit. Saturday, Sept 6th. Whatever your taste or skill level. 
Don't matter. We're all there to have fun. And it surely is.
PM me for directions.

in Gerry's own words;

Hi folks.........the first Jam date is for June 21st and the second is for Sept 6, both Saturdays.........if I'm not mistaken, this will be the 6th annual............located minutes from beautiful Elora, On...........30 minutes from Guelph and/or Kitchener/Waterloo.........pastural farm setting........24X24 jam space with basic equipment.........attached 24X24 enclosed space.........always a fun experience regardless of your expertise..........for our previous jams we have been blessed by fairly good weather..........here's hoping..........love for you to come out and play and to meet some GC members.........cheers for now, Gerry


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn! I have my first Sparrows gig in Ottawa the 5th and will probably leave on the 7th. Missing another one!


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Larry, if you are talking to Gerry, let him know that I can help if he needs computer repairs or parts. It's kinda what I do when I'm not playing guitar


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Does Gerry have a drum kit set up? Or a drummer comming? If I can pry him out of his throne I may come and bring my buddy Steve, (drummer Steve)


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Shooter177 said:


> Does Gerry have a drum kit set up? Or a drummer comming? If I can pry him out of his throne I may come and bring my buddy Steve, (drummer Steve)


Yes there is a kit there. Come on down and bring Steve with you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Larry, if you are talking to Gerry, let him know that I can help if he needs computer repairs or parts. It's kinda what I do when I'm not playing guitar


Thanks Cameron. Apparently, he's not getting anything at all.
I'll PM his number to you.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about coming down, it's under a six hour drive.

Any recommendations of accommodations down that way?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

pack a tent. plenty of room.
I throw an air mattress into the back of my truck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

a week tomorrow.
hope to see some new faces.

last year's outing










last june

[video=youtube;f14IFBEolhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f14IFBEolhY[/video]


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

What time does the sweet music start?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

I usually show up 2/3ish and it's already going. Can last 'till 4/5am sometimes. People always
coming/going throughout the night. No signup sheet like what you'll see at bar jam nights.
Just strap up and play when you feel like it.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

One more big sleep.....
Gerry's computer is still down, so he has asked me to mention that he's short on microphones if anyone has a mic or two to bring along. See Y'all on Saturday!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Looking forward to it. as always.
Can't quite decide which of my guit's I'll be bringing.
For anyone who needs directions, I'll be available
through PM 'till 1pm saturday.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How was it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Small turnout. The usual suspects. We all had a great time all the same.
Thanks to Gerry and Annette for hosting (again). Great to meet you 'Shooter177'. 
Hope your wife and child enjoyed the trip (they liked the horses).


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

We just got home, they had a great time, I on the other hand had a fantastic time, it was great to meet all to you guys and get to play with you, Gerry and Annette are first class! I'll be back next time for sure! Even got to spend some time sight seing today with the family. 
Thanks again!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks again to Gerry and Annette for Part II of their 2014 jams. You are wonderful hosts and your thoughtful hospitality is above and beyond.

Always enjoyable to meet friends from the past along with those attending for the first time. 
Shooter177...Great to meet you! Thanks for letting me use your vintage Traynor amp.

Hamstrung, Laristotle and Buckaroobonzai (along with others) kept everything rolling ...on various instruments.

Both of my thumbs are bruised from beating the conga drums...LOL

See you next year!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Yep... another great time had by all. I got to play more drums this year then I've done in a while. Got a blister on my hand (that took me half of Sunday to figure out how I got it) to prove it!
Great to see a new forum member show up for the party. Glad you made it out Shooter177! Always fun to meet fellow GC'ers face to face!
Thanks again to Gerry and Annette for hosting!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

whoo....back in the saddle again......thanks to Buckaroo............dang........I ended up back with Rogers again.................thanks to all that made it out......I know there are some pics and a couple of vids out there...I will try and track down....cheers for now.....Gerry


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

glad to have you back, bro!


----------

